# bairds rat snake



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

any body no anythin about these bairds rat snake any info would be great


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bairds rat snake care - Google Search


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> any body no anythin about these bairds rat snake any
> info would be great

Bairds are really nice ratsnakes. They can be kept exactly like corn snakes. They are usually laid back but as with all snakes you sometimes come across an exception. They grow a little bit bigger than corns but not much. I got them to breed several times, and found the babies easier to start off than corns. I've no idea why they aren't kept more.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Bairds are very nice snakes, easy to keep and have a good temperament.
The best place to look for any ratsnake information is:
The Ratsnake Foundation -
Good luck


----------

